# Swedish: (på) måndag morgon



## sakvaka

Enligt min urgammal grammatikbok ska man alltid säga "Måndag morgon (sopade jag golvet)" och inte "På måndag morgon (sopade jag golvet)". Med andra ord uteblir prepositionen, och det kan inte bli tal om huruvida den senare formen också får användas i samma betydelse.

Men ju mer jag läser texter på webben, desto mer blir jag övertygad att regeln kanske inte stämmer i alla förhållanden. Egentligen tycks det hela vara tvärtom! Alltså, är det grammatiskt acceptabelt att skriva

_Skulle du vilja äta middag hos oss på fredag kväll?_

... och om svaret är ja, går det också att utelämna 'på'? Hur skulle ni välja i liknande situationer?

Mvh "Den tacksamme"


----------



## Tjahzi

Det finns två saker som är värda att säga om det här ämnet. Det första är att man alltid kan använda en preposition. Det andra att valet av preposition beror på tempuset.

När tempuset är futurum är det mycket riktigt bäst att använda _på_, precis som du har gjort. Däremot är den mest naturliga formuleringen för dåtid med _i_ samt "genitiv" av dagen i fråga: _I måndags kväll sopade jag golvet._

För att göra det ytterligare förvirrande förekommer tidsuttrycket i fråga både med och utan _-s- _samt (oberoende av huruvida det skrivs med _-s-_) med och utan mellanrum (dvs skrivna som ett eller två ord). De kan inte kombineras helt fritt, men nästan.


----------



## ExpertMom

För mig låter det konstigt att säga på måndag sopade jag... Jag måste alltså vara lika gammal som din grammatikbok...


----------



## sakvaka

Tack ska ni ha för svaren!

@ExpertMom: Jag är inte säker på om du tolkade min fråga rätt. Den gällde framförallt uttrycken _(på) X morgon/eftermiddag/kväll/natt_, där X är en av de sju veckodagarna. Såvitt jag vet är ett fristående "_p__å måndag_" alltid fel och _i måndag / på måndagen_ är att föredraga.


----------



## Tjahzi

sakvaka said:


> Såvitt jag vet är ett fristående "_p__å måndag_" alltid fel och _i måndag / på måndagen_ är att föredraga.


Jag delar som sagt inte den uppfattningen, utan tvivlar på att du skulle hitta en enda svensk som skulle säga _i måndag_.


----------



## BlueSuede

Jag kan inte heller komma på en mening där "... i måndag ..." känns bekvämt.
Dock så sopade jag golvet "i måndags".


----------



## hanne

Jeg vil lige prøve at gentage en vigtig pointe som Tjahzi nævnte, men som måske er blevet overset: det vigtige er _valget_ af præposition. "På" peger på fremtiden, "i +s" peger på fortiden. I de to eksempler i den første post bruger du "på" begge steder, men den ene er i datid og den anden i fremtid. For mig ser det ud som om du mener de to eksempler er ækvivalente - det er de absolut ikke. Jeg tror alle er enige om at "På måndag morgon (sopade jag golvet)" er forkert ("på" + et verbum i datid hænger ikke sammen). Det gælder uanset om du kun har ugedagen, eller den er efterfulgt af en nærmere tidsangivelse, det sidste gør ingen forskel. Derudover er det ofte muligt at udelade præpositionen, og i så fald er der kun verbets tempus til at skelne mellem fortid og fremtid.



			
				sakvaka said:
			
		

> Såvitt jag vet är ett fristående "på måndag" alltid fel och i måndag / på måndagen är att föredraga.


Det her mener jeg også er ganske enkelt forkert, men det ville måske hjælpe hvis du gav nogle eksempler hvor du mener det passer.


----------



## ExpertMom

Ja, jag vill också ha exempel för det låter mycket märkligt att på alltid skulle vara fel och i måndag... hmmm



hanne said:


> Jeg vil lige prøve at gentage en vigtig pointe som Tjahzi nævnte, men som måske er blevet overset: det vigtige er _valget_ af præposition. "På" peger på fremtiden, "i +s" peger på fortiden. I de to eksempler i den første post bruger du "på" begge steder, men den ene er i datid og den anden i fremtid. For mig ser det ud som om du mener de to eksempler er ækvivalente - det er de absolut ikke. Jeg tror alle er enige om at "På måndag morgon (sopade jag golvet)" er forkert ("på" + et verbum i datid hænger ikke sammen). Det gælder uanset om du kun har ugedagen, eller den er efterfulgt af en nærmere tidsangivelse, det sidste gør ingen forskel. Derudover er det ofte muligt at udelade præpositionen, og i så fald er der kun verbets tempus til at skelne mellem fortid og fremtid.
> 
> 
> Det her mener jeg også er ganske enkelt forkert, men det ville måske hjælpe hvis du gav nogle eksempler hvor du mener det passer.


----------



## zyzzy

I måndags morse = imperfekt
På måndag morgon = futurum

_Skulle du vilja äta middag hos oss på fredag kväll?
_låter bättre än_
Skulle du vilja äta middag hos oss fredag kväll?_
som är okej, men inte det naturliga valet.

_I måndag_ kan man inte säga, vad jag vet.  

På kan användas i förfluten tid på följande sätt: 
_På måndagmorgonen vaknade jag alldeles kallsvettig. 
På måndagmorgnarna brukade jag vakna alldeles kallsvettig. _
och
_På måndagen vaknade jag alldeles kallsvettig. 
På måndagarna brukade jag vakna alldeles kallsvettig. 
_
_Måndag morgon_ går att använda i flera fall, men känns lite gammaldags, tycker jag. 
_ Måndag morgon sopade jag golvet, tisdag morgon skurade jag trappen, onsdag morgon putsade jag fönstren...
Måndag morgon är det du som går till öronläkaren, och hör sen. _


----------

